# Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ ROOT



## Prima.Vera (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello and thank you in advance.
Does anyone have 100% working tutorial on how to ROOT a *SG Note 10+* with *Android 10*, *Kernel 4.14.117-17644580*?

Again, thank you in advance.


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 26, 2020)

[Guide] How to root Note10/Note 10+ & Flash TWRP (Exynos only)


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 27, 2020)

I know that, but they don't have the latest kernel....


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 28, 2020)

Prima.Vera said:


> I know that, but they don't have the latest kernel....


On 4PDA Note10+ owners say that it work on latest kernell too.


----------

